# 1898 seamans hat



## sandie r. (Dec 3, 2011)

I will be knitting the seamans 1898 hat o. Straight needles. My question is on the wrong side it says to s1,knit to marker, slm,sl3wyif slm,k to end. 
I know on my wrong side I will be purling what do I do with wyif, since I am on purl side? Would in wyib? Any help would be great. ASAP, I need this in 3weeks.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Just follow the instructions - it means that the yarn across those slipped stitches will be on the inside of the hat band eventually. This is where you will fold the headband section in half and forms the bottom of the band around the face.

It isn't the purl side per se: you are working in garter stitch at this stage of the headband section.


----------



## wtaber (Mar 16, 2014)

I started this one yesterday and its looking good. The first section (band with earflaps) is knit in garter stitch, which is knit in both directions. That 3 stitch area makes for a very nice turn. You do need to put the yarn in front, then slip the 3 stitches, when working the wrong side rows.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Where is this pattern found, please?


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

mzmom1 said:


> Where is this pattern found, please?


http://seamenschurch.org/sites/default/files/sci-1898-hat-kristine-byrnes-web-w-schematic.pdf


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

I just finished this and love it for cold Minnesota winters.


Hilary4 said:


> http://seamenschurch.org/sites/default/files/sci-1898-hat-kristine-byrnes-web-w-schematic.pdf


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

sandie r. said:


> I will be knitting the seamans 1898 hat o. Straight needles. My question is on the wrong side it says to s1,knit to marker, slm,sl3wyif slm,k to end.
> I know on my wrong side I will be purling what do I do with wyif, since I am on purl side? Would in wyib? Any help would be great. ASAP, I need this in 3weeks.


WYIF is with yarn in front no matter which side you are working on. 
So on that row, you would slip 1, Knit to the marker, slip the marker, slip 3 stitches with the yarn in front, slip the marker, and knit to the end.


----------



## sandie r. (Dec 3, 2011)

Raverlr


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

This is a great hat. Really hugs the head nicely. When you're getting started the pattern is a little strange but as others have said, just follow the pattern and it'll work out. The part where you put the working yarn front and back makes a sort of Icord which is where the hat band folds.


----------



## sandie r. (Dec 3, 2011)

Thank you. I have started again. The 3 stitches in the middle are st. Stitches I hope that is what it is supposed to look like because someone said it should look like a vee. I am making it for my son-inlaw to play paddleball. It gets very nasty here when it gets cold.


----------



## BethP0201 (Dec 5, 2014)

JTM said:


> WYIF is with yarn in front no matter which side you are working on.
> So on that row, you would slip 1, Knit to the marker, slip the marker, slip 3 stitches with the yarn in front, slip the marker, and knit to the end.


Thank you for the translation, I was baffled for a while! : :lol:


----------



## KaitlanBlackrose (Jun 11, 2012)

the 3 slipped stitches in the middle will make an Icord that is in the middle of the lower piece is really neat looking


----------



## Mariles (Aug 6, 2011)

I have made many of these. When you do the band on straight needles you will be doing garter stitch so no purling. The first row is the wrong side.the second row where the is no slipped stitch in the center is the right sided row.


----------



## sandie r. (Dec 3, 2011)

Mine is not looking like an I cord it just looks like 3stitches of stockinette, am I doing something wrong


----------



## judymoles (Jun 10, 2011)

Have made this twice, once on circulars and once on straight needles. As previously posted garter st is worked both ways, so follow pattern and work on in st st for main part of hat, just be careful with decreases as they are not all on knit side.


----------



## Earl Girl (Feb 4, 2011)

I just finished knitting these for my Minnesota grandchildren. They were very easy and fun to make. You are correct in that as you are knitting the band, the three slipped stitches will look like stockinette, but it makes for a very nice, clean fold line. 

Nance in Wisconsin


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

sandie r. said:


> Mine is not looking like an I cord it just looks like 3stitches of stockinette, am I doing something wrong


.
Looks like 2 sts of stockinette on the right side. The wrong side the yarn is carried across. it really makes a neat fold. 
I made 4 of them and then an earband without the crown. Just crocheted the two edges together. Mine is nice and warm and stays down over the ears well. Love the pattern. Joan 8060


----------



## Gale from Oregon (Jul 11, 2011)

Neat pattern ! Thanks for sharing all your helpful 'hints' !!


----------



## sevolnam (Jul 16, 2012)

judymoles said:


> Have made this twice, once on circulars and once on straight needles. As previously posted garter st is worked both ways, so follow pattern and work on in st st for main part of hat, just be careful with decreases as they are not all on knit side.


?... Your suggestion to be careful with the decreases "as they are not all on knit side" confuses me... If not mistaken their is no knit side as the band is done in a garter stitch... the Right Side (RS) row (where you knit the what I call half I-Cord texture) is where all of your increase and decrease stitches are made. I'm just saying... but do enlighten me if I'm mistaken regarding this.


----------



## sevolnam (Jul 16, 2012)

joanh8060 said:


> .
> Looks like 2 sts of stockinette on the right side. The wrong side the yarn is carried across. it really makes a neat fold.
> I made 4 of them and then an earband without the crown. Just crocheted the two edges together. Mine is nice and warm and stays down over the ears well. Love the pattern. Joan 8060


I've fallen in love with this pattern as well and have done 5 headbands since Christmas Eve... They were quick gifts I didn't know I'd need! ;-)


----------



## sevolnam (Jul 16, 2012)

sandie r. said:


> Thank you. I have started again. The 3 stitches in the middle are st. Stitches I hope that is what it is supposed to look like because someone said it should look like a vee. I am making it for my son-inlaw to play paddleball. It gets very nasty here when it gets cold.


Greetings Westchester NY... would that be Westchester County?

Yes the k3sts will look like stockinette stitches on the (RS) rightside of the work and on the WS those sitches will be represented with a strand (which helped me keep my count straight.


----------



## sevolnam (Jul 16, 2012)

nsampson said:


> I just finished knitting these for my Minnesota grandchildren. They were very easy and fun to make. You are correct in that as you are knitting the band, the three slipped stitches will look like stockinette, but it makes for a very nice, clean fold line.
> 
> Nance in Wisconsin


From the look of your picture am I right in assuming that you didn't complete the left side of the band, making it a single thickness with the 3 stitches becoming the I-cord trim? I thought about giving this a test run but now seeing your's if I'm looking at it right tells me this is possible... they all look fabulous! :thumbup:


----------



## Earl Girl (Feb 4, 2011)

sevolnam said:


> From the look of your picture am I right in assuming that you didn't complete the left side of the band, making it a single thickness with the 3 stitches becoming the I-cord trim? I thought about giving this a test run but now seeing your's if I'm looking at it right tells me this is possible... they all look fabulous! :thumbup:


I flipped the band up a little so both sides could be seen in the photo. I followed the directions completely so that the band is a double thickness, folded on the slipped stitch edge as instructed.


----------



## sandie r. (Dec 3, 2011)

judymoles said:


> Have made this twice, once on circulars and once on straight needles. As previously posted garter st is worked both ways, so follow pattern and work on in st st for main part of hat, just be careful with decreases as they are not all on knit side.


Thank you and all others who answered my questions. 
I gave to thank our wonderful site, I look forward every morning to reading all the wonderful news, chats and great pictures of great looking pictures of all kinds of work people are making. Thank you all.
Have a healthy happy new year.


----------



## judymoles (Jun 10, 2011)

Have just picked up your message, the decreases are in main body of hat which is worked in stocking stitch -- 1 row knit - 1 row purl, if you are working on straight needles.


----------



## debra rochner (Oct 14, 2011)

My computer won't let me open this, is there anywhere else that the pattern is written down?


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

You can find it on Ravelry---just search by 1898 Seaman's Hat.


debra rochner said:


> My computer won't let me open this, is there anywhere else that the pattern is written down?


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

Not sure if you could do the body of the hat on straights because you pick up stitches from the circular band.


judymoles said:


> Have just picked up your message, the decreases are in main body of hat which is worked in stocking stitch -- 1 row knit - 1 row purl, if you are working on straight needles.


----------



## judymoles (Jun 10, 2011)

The band is knit back and forth, seamed end to end. The stitches are picked up from the folded together edges, this is the same whether you are using straights or circular. The difference is main body would be worked in the round according to pattern but is possible on straights , if you are careful with decreases and seaming. I did not increase stitch count for my hat and use an oversew seam just on edge, so not much fabric lost.


----------



## sandra13 (Apr 13, 2011)

Is there a pattern for the kids ones?


----------



## Gale from Oregon (Jul 11, 2011)

sandra13 said:


> Is there a pattern for the kids ones?


I would think just as increasing the band for larger heads - decreasing the band count can work - I would look at some kids patterns get a idea of stitches needed to make the base around their face and go according --- GOOD LUCK -- ps Keep us posted if you manage to figure it out. Gale


----------



## debra rochner (Oct 14, 2011)

I knit tight despite efforts to knit looser, so I picked up stitches on headband with crochet hook and put them on 3 dpns. Just count and make sure stitch count is correct, if short she says you can add a stitch on next row, but I just made sure I had them on first row. Just a little OCD and wanted it to be right from the get go! Lol


----------

